# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Du Lịch Hạ Long,du lịch Đảo Tuần Châu

## rongbay2013

Hà Nội - Hạ Long - Tuần Châu, Du lịch Hạ Long

    Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Vịnh Hạ Long (Ăn trưa, tối)
    Sáng: Xe và HDV Du lịch Thăng Long đón Quý khách tại điểm tập trung khởi hành đi Du lịch Hạ Long. Đến Hạ Long du khách về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi, ăn trưa.
    Chiều : Du khách tự do tắm biển Bãi Cháy. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng.
    Tối: Du khách dạo chơi tự do tham quan Công viên Hoàng Gia, Khu du lịch Thanh Niên, Cầu bãi Cháy ... Nghỉ đêm tại Hạ Long.

    Ngày 02: Tham quan Vịnh Hạ Long - Đảo Tuần Châu ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
    Sáng: Xe đưa du khách ra cảng tàu du lịch, lên thuyền chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của vịnh Hạ Long, tham quan hang Sửng Sốt, tắm biển Titov.... Du khách ăn trưa trên du thuyền Hạ Long. Tàu đưa du khách về lại cảng.
    Chiều: Du khách tự do tắm biển bãi Cháy – nơi lưu giữ chiến công oanh liệt của quân dân Nhà Trần chóng quân Nguyên Mông.
    Tối: Xe ôtô đưa du khách sang tham quan và xem biểu diễn Cá heo, Nhạc Nước ( tự túc kinh phí) trên Khu du lịch Đảo Tuần Châu.

    Ngày 03: Vịnh Hạ Long - Hà Nội ( Ăn sáng, trưa)
    Sáng: Du khách tự do đi chợ Hòn Gai, Chợ Bãi Cháy mua hàng hoá, quà lưu niệm. Du khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng.
    12h00: Trả phòng khách sạn. Xe đưa du khách về Hà Nội. Trên đường, ghé mua đặc sản bánh đậu xanh tại Hải Dương. Đến Hà Nội, kết thúc chương trình tham quan.
    Gía vé bao gồm:
    Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh (15, 25, 35, 45 chỗ tùy theo số lượng khách), đưa đón khách đi theo chương trình trong tour.
    Tàu tham quan Vịnh Hạ Long.
    Ăn các bữa theo chương trình: ăn trưa và chiều là cơm phần 4 món, được đổi món thường xuyên theo ẩm thực địa phương. Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn phòng 2 khách (trường hợp lẻ nam lẻ nữ ghép phòng 3) có điều hoà, ti vi, tiện nghi, vệ sinh khép kín:
    Hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ cho đoàn.
    Vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh trong chương trình.
    Nước uống trên đường ( 01 chai/ ngày).
    Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, theo tiêu chuẩn bảo hiểm Việt Nam.

    Gía vé không bao gồm :
    Ăn uống ngoài chương trình và các chi phí dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí, cá nhân.
    Nghỉ phòng đơn, điện thoại, giặt là, thuế VAT v.v...

    Giá vé Trẻ em :
    Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên mua 01 vé.
    Trẻ em từ 06 đến 11 tuổi mua ½ vé tour.
    Trẻ em từ 05 tuổi trở xuống: Không tính vé, gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn ngủ và tự trả phí tham quan (Nếu có). Hai người lớn chỉ được kèm một trẻ em. Từ trẻ thứ 2 trở lên, mỗi em cần mua một nửa vé người lớn. Tiêu chuẩn nửa vé bao gồm: Suất ăn, ghế ngồi và ngủ ghép chung với gia đình.

    Hành lý & Giấy tờ tuỳ thân :
    Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm đầy đủ các chi tiết về: Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch và số điện thoại liên lạc của khách để chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn tham quan.
    Quý khách nên mang theo hành lý gọn gàng
    Quý khách nên mang theo giấy CMND hoặc hộ chiếu (bản chính).

    Lưu ý :
    Đối với Quý khách bị bệnh như: tim mạch, cao huyết áp, tiểu đường… phải mang thuốc điều trị khi đi tour. Đồng thời cung cấp số điện thoại của người thân để tiện liên lạc trong trường hợp cần thiết. Trong trường hợp, quý khách cảm thấy không khỏe phải thông báo ngay cho HDV để được đưa đến bệnh viện gần nhất. Mọi chi phí phát sinh Quý khách tự thanh toán.
    Điểm tham quan có thể sắp xếp lại cho phù hợp mà vẫn bảo đảm đầy đủ nội dung của từng chương trình.
    Du khách có mặt tại điểm đón trước 15 phút. Du khách đến trễ khi xe đã khởi hành hoặc hủy tour không báo trước vui lòng chịu phí như ‘hủy vé ngay ngày khởi hành’



    THANGLONG TRAVEL - CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN XÚC TIẾN ĐẦU TƯ DU LỊCH THĂNG LONG
    Add: Tầng 3, Tòa nhà Vườn Xuân, số 71 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Quận Đống Đa, TP Hà Nội, Việt Nam
    Tel: (84-4). 3994 7344 Fax: (84-4). 6276 8183 Hotline: 0944 58 58 68
Website: http://www.dulichthanglong.com Email:sales@dulichthanglong.com

----------


## mrtran

Tham khảo thêm *tour Phan Thiết 2 ngày 1 đêm* của bên mình nhé.
Bên công ty mình hiện đang có* tour Đà Lạt 3 ngày 3 đêm* khởi hành hàng tuần giá rất tốt, bạn có thể tham khảo nhé.
Tour *du lịch Tết Nguyên Đán* bên mình đã mở bán rồi bạn nhé

----------

